# 2002 passat heater core



## captain# (Nov 14, 2012)

About a month ago the shop put in a new heater core to get heat. Now there is no heat and the shop is thinking it needs a new water pump but the motor is not running hot. The coolant in the expansion tank is brownish in color and I was wondering if the G-12 could have been mixed with regular antifreeze? Is there any way to tell? Also is the shops theory even plausible? The tank also has some globs of stuff in it. It does not look like particles of anything. Also the shop says that there is no way to drain and flush the system. I cannot imagine a design like that. Is that true?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Pure B.S. Sounds like you have green mixed with the G12, and those globs are the result. They can drain the system and flush it is they want, sounds like they don't. And if they disconnect the hoses in the plenum(under the windshield) they can try to back-flush the heater core to clear it. I would be asking them WHO put the green coolant in the system if you didn't do that. The "All Makes, All Colors" yellow coolant will mix with the G12, but the green won't. And if the car isn't overheating, then the waterpump AND thermostat are just fine. You def need to get the system flushed and get one or the other coolants put into it.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

To drain the radiator the plug is behind the driver side fog lamp trim piece. You have up remove it and the plug is a red plug you turn counter clockwise. 
It's probably chunky because someone put in stop leak.


----------

